# Where to buy Aakash tablet aka Ubislate7?



## dead.night7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Guys I was wondering government has planned to sell this tablet ubislate7 aka Aakash to students at a cheaper price of Rs1800 or less as compared to shops which sells at Rs3000. But the question here is where to buy it from and what proof to show that I am a student? Anyone here on TDF bought it? If yes at what price because I'm thinking for going for it...


----------



## Vyom (Nov 10, 2011)

At present, there is no way to buy Aakash IMO.
But you can book it from, How to Buy Aakash Tablet?

And I think, you can call at the toll free number given on their website, for details. 
Aakash Tablet | Book Ubislate 7 | Buy Aakash Tablet | Official Website

Do tell us, what they say.


----------



## crazylamhe (Nov 10, 2011)

I would suggest you to wait for a few days(read months) and check out the Aakash2. The Aakash tab wass not very welcomed by all. May be the latter will . . .


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 10, 2011)

Even I wanted to know about it..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 14, 2011)

Even I am waiting for Aakash 2 it is expected to launch in February 2012 after considering limitations of Aakash 1.......... 

Has anyone bought the Aakash 1??????


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 14, 2011)

It looks nice. I was thinking of something ugly when I heard about it. I will still wait till Feb'12 then thank you guys


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 15, 2011)

SuperH3art said:


> Even I am waiting for Aakash 2 it is expected to launch in February 2012 after considering limitations of Aakash 1..........
> 
> Has anyone bought the Aakash 1??????



limitation or humiliation?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 15, 2011)

what you want in Rs 3000/- a super computer........


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 15, 2011)

they can at least give their best shot, and make it do a small subset of things, i expect it to be used for videos or text reading, i dont expect it to handle movies or games.

the current one is bakwaas. bad quality materials are used and i heard (cant guarantee the veracity) that it overheats a LOT, so thats another problem.

also, that funny guy also announced a rs 500 tablet, lol, i bet they will give out card pieces with ubislate written on it, and a battery taped to the underside.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 15, 2011)

For 3000, the only complain I can have is...well I don't want to look like a fool. 

Comeon guys 3000bucks. Its a 7" tablet, running android 2.2, if it for some reason received XDA support it's going to rock. 

Stop complaining guys. There's always the iPad 2 selling for a measly 30k in case the limitation of aaraksh are too much to handle 



SuperH3art said:


> what you want in Rs 3000/- a super computer........



I shot kill... this post is nerfed


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 15, 2011)

What is "nerfed"

500 is not possible only when indian rupees is valued very close to US$....

3000 is best deal for a device running Android 2.2....


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2011)

Nerfed: To make worse or weaken, usually in the context of weakening something in order to balance out a game. (maybe he meant "Owned")

So no news of Ubislate till now! Looks like they missed yet another deadline


----------



## ViviJiang (Nov 26, 2011)

Is there anyone who knows the specification?

Is there anyone who really tried the article?


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 26, 2011)

Aakash may come at a lower price, with additional features


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 26, 2011)

no, make it closer to 4-5k, but give it a big boost in features and capability


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 23, 2012)

I pre booked it in feb, but till now no news...so I shed out 3k xtra and got a funbook


----------



## RON28 (Jun 23, 2012)

OP posted in wrong section


----------

